# 3rd annual SACRAMENTO vintage bike swap meet



## acurint (Jul 27, 2022)

Thank you everyone for coming out, making those drives, making those deals, and making that money! See you next time.


----------



## Livmojoe (Aug 9, 2022)

Figured this one needed a bump.  Only a month away.


----------



## JRE (Aug 11, 2022)

Might have to go for a drive from Oregon


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 9, 2022)

I'm bringing a case full of killer prewar Schwinn smalls! I take paypal also! See ya there.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 10, 2022)

Big atta-boys to Eric (Hooligan's Bicycle Club) who put this meet together and Vincent who owns the Two Rivers Cider Company-Sacramento-had a great time!


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Sep 10, 2022)

Thanks Eric @acurint for organizing today’s swap. And big thanks to the owner of Twin Rivers Cider, one of the coolest and most casual brewery owner in Sactown. Shared a spot with our friends @mr.cycleplane and @Livmojoe. Gary Quail came up and hung out with us. A good showing for our town. I typically don’t have a lot of stuff to sell, but for me it’s more about seeing and chilling with the fellas. Always fun.

I didn’t take any pictures, but did take this one, which many thought was the feature bike of the day.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 10, 2022)

Not a vintage barn find- but this bike was definitely a looker...maybe a second looker! Talked with the rider/'artiste' and bike is an on-going 'under construction'. Tank is all metal construction. He has the rear fender and also the 'aero rack' Has certain air of a cyclops-huh? Thanks for posting Eddie(@Mabuhay).


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 11, 2022)

Owner Vincent handed these out to a few of us-cool item/cool logo!


----------



## Livmojoe (Sep 11, 2022)

A few more pics from yesterday. Great seeing everyone.


----------

